# GUYS: Do you still piss on the toilet seat?



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Like not lift the seat, and piss, then leave your pissy mess there? BE HONEST!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

LOL this is gross! Sorry I'm not sure what the point of the thread is unless it's for amusement purposes which I could understand. My boyfriend always lifts it up, I never seen him pee with the seat down.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't leave it there like some type of barbarian. I always wipe it with my socks.

I've never shared a bathroom with a female so I never learned proper toilet seat etiquette. I piss on that baby almost every time I go to the bathroom. The stray piss molecules are impossible to project.


----------



## JDW (Aug 22, 2010)

I always do it! I've got bad accuracy but I always lift the lid up and I ALWAYS clean after myself, my house toliet, cafe toliet, job interview toliet, job toliet etc. I've became a pro at wiping toliet seats clean now with toliet paper.

Thank you.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Theologic said:


> I don't leave it there like some type of barbarian. I always wipe it with my socks.
> 
> I've never shared a bathroom with a female so I never learned proper toilet seat etiquette. I piss on that baby almost every time I go to the bathroom. The stray piss molecules are impossible to project.


This is 'liquid gold'. :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I do indeed whizz out on my own seat, but then again it's my toilet and I am the sole cleaner of it each w/e. I always move the seat on somebody elses porcelain throne.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I never lift the seat, but my aims good and I never pee on it anyway. [well hardly ever:b ]


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I lift the seat. And I have no one to impress with my aim and manners. :stu


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I always lift the seat.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I always lift the seat at home.
But in a public toilet I'll piss all over that seat if I have to, cause I ain't touching that thing with a 10-foot pole.


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

I leave the seat down sometimes but I never piss on it cause I have good aiming ^_^.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I always lift the seat when I pee.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol'd i don't think any peson over 8 does that anymore.....Unless they're in a public restroom.

Edit: Never mind after reading the replys lol.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Why would anyone leave the seat down?
That's just FERAL. :b

You'd be surprised that 95% of men don't wash their hands after they've been to the toilet. Now there will be some in this thread that insist that they do. But I rarely see other men washing their hands before they leave. :um

It's disgusting. I always think twice about shaking hands.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Only when I'm too drunk to lift it.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Always lift the seat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I always lift the seat & put it back down unless it's one of those "I'm running in from outside to use the washroom before I explode moments", in those cases I make a mess & then clean it afterward


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i intentionally pee on public toilet seats


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

ohhhh,,,,, well, we're not kids!!!!


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I always lift up the seat.



iwearshirts said:


> i intentionally pee on public toilet seats


 Lol. This is why i never go number two in public places. The worst was in highschool, i tried to never take dumps there. One time it was unavoidable though, it was either sit on the dreaded disgusting toilet seats or crap my pants. Surprisingly, the seat was pretty clean. It was only after i started my business that i noticed that some ******* had intentionally pissed on both the toilet paper rolls in the stall. It made for one hell of an awkward scuttle to the next stall, praying that no one walked in to see me moving about with my pants around my ankles


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

supersoshychick said:


> Like not lift the seat, and piss, then leave your pissy mess there? BE HONEST!


 I lift the toilet seat but piss goes everywhere anyway and ends up on the rim of the toilet. It's not that I can't aim. It's that no matter what I do, I get that finger over the end of the garden hose effect that causes it to spray (literally) every damn where.

I don't like it better than anyone else does. I have to sit there too when I take a dump.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I throw a cheerio in the toilet and try to hit the bulls-eye


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ladies pee on the seat too sometimes. Like Hover Pissers. In public restrooms some women refuse to sit on the seat, so they hover above it. But then they end up getting little droplets everywhere, and the next person to use it has to deal with that. And let me tell you, the paper seat cover won't save you from that ****. It soaks right on through, man. It soaks right on through. :no


----------



## Lawn (Feb 14, 2012)

No, do you?


----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

Nogy said:


> I always lift up the seat.
> 
> Lol. This is why i never go number two in public places. The worst was in highschool, i tried to never take dumps there. One time it was unavoidable though, it was either sit on the dreaded disgusting toilet seats or crap my pants. Surprisingly, the seat was pretty clean. It was only after i started my business that i noticed that some ******* had intentionally pissed on both the toilet paper rolls in the stall. It made for one hell of an awkward scuttle to the next stall, praying that no one walked in to see me moving about with my pants around my ankles


HAHA, that would have been a funny thing to see.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

its pretty much programmed into our DNA to lift the seat and piss cmon fellas


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, as upright is the standard position for my toilet seat. And if a seat was down, I'd lift it.

I know toilet seat position is one of the most contentious issues in male/female relations.

I frequently hear tales of how women ended up with wet tails, having fallen in.

Even under the most extreme circumstances (like explosive & uncontrollable diarrhea) I've still managed to check seat position. *Is there any male here who's ever fallen in?*


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

Sometimes I don't even lift the seat to go. I'm like a sharp shooter. I've gotten the split stream maybe like twice in my life and it seriously scared me. I feel bad for the guys who have to deal with wacky streams on a regular basis. I was never religious before but now I thank Jesus for blessing me with a steady-stream and pinpoint accuracy. It is my greatest asset.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it that hard for men to just sit and piss?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

If you can't get 100% of your pee in the bowl, even with the seat down, either you suck at aiming, or you have a fog nozzle where your urethra should be.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Also, DO YOU SHAVE YOUR FACE AND LEAVE A CARPET OF BEARD HAIR IN THE SINK?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

pita said:


> Also, DO YOU SHAVE YOUR FACE AND LEAVE A CARPET OF BEARD HAIR IN THE SINK?


Yeah, guys who use electric razors make a mess.

Only clean thing about men is that they have short hair. My female roommates are so nasty. Long black hair all over the bathroom. They never take it out of the bathtub drain cover. There is even hair on the ceiling of our bathroom and sometimes a big wad stuck to the side of the shower. Makes me want to shave their little heads.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

only in public places


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

What's a toilet? I piss off my roof into my neighbour's pool. Those *******s...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, guys who use electric razors make a mess.
> 
> Only clean thing about men is that they have short hair. My roommates are so nasty. Long black hair all over the bathroom. They never take it out of the bathtub drain cover. There is even hair on the ceiling of our bathroom and sometimes a big wad stuck to the side of the shower. Makes me want to shave their little heads.


That's so vile.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Is it that hard for men to just sit and piss?


You'd have to push your penis into the toilet bowl... That's gross lol. I can't even take a poo without putting TP down because it lays on the seat. Don't want to catch anything lol

I always lift the seat!


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

pita said:


> Also, DO YOU SHAVE YOUR FACE AND LEAVE A CARPET OF BEARD HAIR IN THE SINK?


I'll admit to this one. My bad


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

UgShy said:


> You'd have to push your penis into the toilet bowl... That's gross lol. I can't even take a poo without putting TP down because it lays on the seat. Don't want to catch anything lol
> 
> I always lift the seat!


I've never understood this. My junk never touches the bowl or water while I'm sitting down, and I'm an extremely well endowed male. Seriously, you guys must literally be hung like a horse or something because I'm really finding it hard to picture.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> I've never understood this. My junk never touches the bowl or water while I'm sitting down, and I'm an extremely well endowed male. Seriously, you guys must literally be hung like a horse or something because I'm really finding it hard to picture.


 Some toilet seats are different sizes i guess. I'm not well endowed at all lol, but my junk still rests on the seat rim. Or maybe you sit farther back on the seat than normal? Or maybe i'm thinking about this way to much??? Probably the latter


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I will be honest here and say that I did not read one response to the initial post. However, PLEASE be kind and wipe the seat if you leave a little something on it. A surprising wet pee butt in the night is not fun. Nor is falling in the toilet. Thanks!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Most of the time I lift the seat...but leave it up after I'm done. :um


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

LOL. I've been checking in on this thread too much apparently. My advertisement in the right hand corner was for "Envirolet Composting Toilets"...a picture of a baby pink toilet in some type of wilderness/forest


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

au Lait said:


> Ladies pee on the seat too sometimes. Like Hover Pissers. In public restrooms some women refuse to sit on the seat, so they hover above it. But then they end up getting little droplets everywhere, and the next person to use it has to deal with that. And let me tell you, the paper seat cover won't save you from that ****. It soaks right on through, man. It soaks right on through. :no


Oh, god, I know. With the exception of rare occasions, men's room usually only have a sticky floor from pee around the urinals at worst. Lady's room...er..."Lady's" rooms have some heinous things going on in there. Working a retail store alone will show you that woman can be nasty. Used feminine hygiene products on the ground, the hoverers do not just miss with pee, and water...just water everywhere. Haha!



pita said:


> Also, DO YOU SHAVE YOUR FACE AND LEAVE A CARPET OF BEARD HAIR IN THE SINK?


Guilty, too. Not all the time, but it happens when I'm trying to save hot water before a shower or something. 'Cause then I just fill it up and let it drain and the shaving cream and stubbles settle and stick the sides.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

I shave often and my facial hair doesn't grow fast so it just all goes down the sink easily.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I am lazy enough to enjoy sitting. I do not have this problem.



pita said:


> Also, DO YOU SHAVE YOUR FACE AND LEAVE A CARPET OF BEARD HAIR IN THE SINK?


No. Hair clogging drains is something that I have been bothered by on too many occasions to contribute to the problem myself.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Would someone like to tell me why do I usually see pissy mess in FEMALE'S TOILET? I hate to use public toilets because of that..


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate it when I go to a public restroom to use the urinal and 9 times out of 10, there is a wet spot of piss on the floor. It's gross to think I stand in that and then wear my shoes into my house.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Um, I've never pissed on the seat? But I have my own bathroom which is basically the only one I ever use, so I don't lift the seat. I clean it like 6 times a day, so it's no big deal....


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Of course. I'm a guy. I piss wherever the **** I want.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Would someone like to tell me why do I usually see pissy mess in FEMALE'S TOILET? I hate to use public toilets because of that..


Ew....


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG I used to live with someone who did that. He would piss all over the seat, then just leave it there. How retarded and rude is that? I'd get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom, with the light off, then have my butt make contact with pee all over the toilet set. Disgusting. Just one more reason I'm not with that person anymore.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

No. A toilet seat with urine on it is nasty.


----------



## Igitur (Apr 29, 2012)

Why the hell would anybody ever piss straight on the toilet seat? Its juvenile and disrespectful. Also, gross.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

No but my flatmate does, the shivering little barbarian! Pah!


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Glacial said:


> I hate it when I go to a public restroom to use the urinal and 9 times out of 10, there is a wet spot of piss on the floor. It's gross to think I stand in that and then wear my shoes into my house.


I hate that. How in the f do you miss a urinal anyway?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If i get a few drops there I just clean it off, big whoop, generally lift the seat though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I just sit and piss, then flush with the lid down. Regardless who you are, if you pee standing up, or flush with the lid up, then pee(or fecees if #2) gets everywhere. This is especially gross if this is a washroom where other's brush their teeth and have their toothbrushes exposed. Micro particles of waste fly up into the air and all over the bathroom, and tooth brushes or whatever. Last time I checked, I don't like to brush my teeth with a toothbrush covered in E-coli.

I hate public restrooms and avoid them at all costs. I can't stand filthy slobs!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dr House said:


> I just sit and piss, then flush with the lid down. Regardless who you are, if you pee standing up, or flush with the lid up, then pee(or fecees if #2) gets everywhere. This is especially gross if this is a washroom where other's brush their teeth and have their toothbrushes exposed. Micro particles of waste fly up into the air and all over the bathroom, and tooth brushes or whatever. Last time I checked, I don't like to brush my teeth with a toothbrush covered in E-coli.
> 
> I hate public restrooms and avoid them at all costs. I can't stand filthy slobs!


You are skipping the main advantage of having a Wang by sitting down!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:blush i wipe it after

I never lift the seat though because my brother and dad do it too without wiping so the back of the toilet seat is covered in it and it prefair not to have to put my hand there.


----------



## Crystal116 (Apr 28, 2012)

JDW said:


> I always do it! I've got bad accuracy but I always lift the lid up and I ALWAYS clean after myself, my house toliet, cafe toliet, job interview toliet, job toliet etc. I've became a pro at wiping toliet seats clean now with toliet paper.
> 
> Thank you.


Hahahaha (grin) Now that is funny, bravo!! :yes


----------



## Crystal116 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ansgar said:


> Yes when using public restrooms.
> 
> I like it because that way women will get near my Willy.
> 
> Sort of, you know?


WHAT?!? Hahaha :idea


----------



## Linee (Apr 30, 2012)

All the time sry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NatureFellow said:


> Why would anyone leave the seat down?
> That's just FERAL. :b
> 
> You'd be surprised that 95% of men don't wash their hands after they've been to the toilet. Now there will be some in this thread that insist that they do. But I rarely see other men washing their hands before they leave. :um
> ...


I have to carry hand sanitizer at work.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

i piss on it all the time


----------



## hvakrg (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope, but only because I'm too lazy to stand when i piss.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Never, process is always.

Lift seat
Piss
Shake
Grab a bit of TP
Wipe penor
Wipe rim of toilet
Throw in toilet
Flush
Put down seat and lid.
Wash hands.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Nogy said:


> I always lift up the seat.
> 
> Lol. This is why i never go number two in public places. The worst was in highschool, i tried to never take dumps there. One time it was unavoidable though, it was either sit on the dreaded disgusting toilet seats or crap my pants. Surprisingly, the seat was pretty clean. *It was only after i started my business that i noticed that some ******* had intentionally pissed on both the toilet paper rolls in the stall*. It made for one hell of an awkward scuttle to the next stall, praying that no one walked in to see me moving about with my pants around my ankles


This happened to me before, too. Use the toilet seat covers as toilet paper :b


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I always lift the seat, but almost always squirt everywhere.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

*Scenario 1: Toilet seat up*
Event: dual streaming still hits upright seat _somewhere_, causing a mess and a face-palm experience.
Solution: when seat is up, get into a deep horse-stance over the bowl and then pee. solves most issues, even the dual streaming. or pee in the tub. seriously cannot miss when peeing in the tub. or sink.

*Scenario 2: Seat is down.*
Solution: i sit down to pee. accuracy is guaranteed @ 80% at this point, unless my aim is so bad it shoots out from UNDER or OVER onto the seat. then face-palming and extensive giggle session occurs. with the seat down, i am redundantly prepared for surprise #2's.

hope this helps.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a sniper's aim thanks to 38 years of experience.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I always lift up the seat. It can happen that it misses once in a while and some gets on the rim, but I always wipe it with toilet paper. 

I avoid public restrooms like a plague, but when I have to, I try not to touch anything..if the seat is down - too bad. No way I am touching a disgusting piss covered seat just to lift it up.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Logan X said:


> I have a sniper's aim thanks to 38 years of experience.


you never get the double sometimes triple streamers?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:blank


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Resonance said:


> No but my flatmate does, the shivering little barbarian! Pah!


:lol

Barbarian. Got to use that one more often.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

When flushed, an aerosolized cloud of fecal matter and urine gets blasted into the air contaminating everything in the bathroom including your toothbrush. uke

That's why I put the seat *and *lid down everytime I flush.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

No way, that's frikkin gross.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

arnie said:


> When flushed, an aerosolized cloud of fecal matter and urine gets blasted into the air contaminating everything in the bathroom including your toothbrush. uke
> 
> That's why I put the seat *and *lid down everytime I flush.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

arnie said:


> When flushed, an aerosolized cloud of fecal matter and urine gets blasted into the air contaminating everything in the bathroom including your toothbrush. uke
> 
> That's why I put the seat *and *lid down everytime I flush.


Oh gross. uke


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

No, I have these things called "arms" that allow me to lift the seat.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Why would someone not lift the seat up?
that's just barbaric!

However, we cannot help any splash damage around the flooring area, I'm sorry, but if we succeed in one way then we must fail in another, that's just the code.

thanks for understanding


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

Toilet seats should be left up. Entirely avoids that problem. Though I hear women have this problem of falling in.

Question for men: have any of you ever fallen in? I haven't -- am I alone in this? Falling in seems sort of like putting a car in reverse then blaming the crash on the car behind you which you never bothered to look for.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

NatureFellow said:


> However, we cannot help any splash damage around the flooring area, I'm sorry, but if we succeed in one way then *we must fail in another*, that's just the code.


Splashback is indeed a real issue, though it's an issue of hydrodynamics, not some masculine failing.

As a man I'm hardly thrilled by the laws of physics that produce spashback, which unfortunately we are victimized by as it hits the legs of our pants.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I THINK I lift the seat to take a piss most of the time. I Usually aim it so it hits the side of the thing (rather than piss straight into the water), and dribbles quietly into the reservoir of water in there, so as not to have overly loud splashing noises .

If I havent lifted the seat, and there are bits of piss of the seat, I WILL dab them away with a bit of toilet paper....The 'equiptment' also gets a dab for hygiene purposes, ( and I did create a poll on whether you guys dab or not)

The top seat will get replaced as well, But I dont always flush..I consider It a waste of water for small pisses. The toilet water now ends up green, as a result of the combination of yellow piss and the blue toilet water dye ( LOO BLOO ).


WHOW far too much info there on my piss habits, but Ive typed it now....... it aint getting deleted......

EDIT;;;No, I havent fallen in......I think as a guy you'd need to have a huge toilet, or a tiny *** to end up falling in LOL.......


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Sometimes, but there is always pee under the seat (that parts not my fault) so I don't lift it up. I always wipe it up after though


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I lift the seat, so no.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

my aim isn't always accurate at night.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Yea i lift the seat. I have to sit on it too every now and then, i dont want piss on it.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Ladies pee on the seat too sometimes. Like Hover Pissers. In public restrooms some women refuse to sit on the seat, so they hover above it. But then they end up getting little droplets everywhere, and the next person to use it has to deal with that. And let me tell you, the paper seat cover won't save you from that ****. It soaks right on through, man. It soaks right on through. :no


lol so true


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

iwearshirts said:


> i intentionally pee on public toilet seats


You must feel so proud.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

This thread gives me flashbacks to living with my father and uncle, who always made the toilet seat absolutely disgusting every time they went in there (with both #1 and #2). I had to clean with Lysol _every_ time before I sat down. So happy not to have that problem anymore.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Eww, I hate that! One of my cousins used to do that and it pissed my mom off so she confronted him.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

There are people over the age of 5 that do this?:um


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No XD


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Famous said:


> Lol @ the toilet humour, 4 outta 10...
> 
> you guys that pi55 the seat, doesnt it splash your trouser legs or your feet?


Just pissing in the water alone does that to me.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. I think most guys lift the seat up. And besides, even with the seat down I don't miss.


----------



## robobo (Dec 4, 2012)

I can understand accidently peeing on the seat if it already has pee on it, cuz u don't wanna touch the seat to lift it, but if it's clean and then you piss on it without cleaning ur mess after ur a disgrace and need to grow up. Also i'm not a germ afobe but when i flush a toilet i like the seats to be down cuz of all the particles that get blasted into the air from flushing, so not only is it rude to not put the seat down for the stupid people that some times fall in if it's up.... but pretty gross as well.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No and I am sick of getting the blame for it in my household! There is really no excuse for it. Lift the seat, be careful, or wipe if you spill. It's disgusting.


----------



## AdamChem (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't know why hitting the target its such a big issue for some blokes! Every now and then I'll go to a toilet and there will be piss on the rim and floor. If you can't aim properly just sit down and go, that way folk don't have to tread in your piss.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

kj87 said:


> You must feel so proud.


heh i was jk. i actually will sop up a strangers urine out of embarrassment, worried that the next person to come in the stall will think it was me.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

sometimes in the morning, when the wood is out.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

No, sometimes I have to sit on it too.

With the exception of when I've had a few (dozen) too many drinks in which case it's on the seat, floor.... wall......... mirror...... etc


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

iwearshirts said:


> heh i was jk. i actually will sop up a strangers urine out of embarrassment, worried that the next person to come in the stall will think it was me.


Well in that case I apologize, but you really never know nowadays. I mean SOMEONE is in there doing it >_>


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I hate it when people pee on the seats, it's disgusting. At least clean the seat up!

Even girls do it in public toilets! I am pretty sure it is due to hovering over the seat rather than sitting down. It's vile that they're so scared of their own hygiene yet they won't clean up their own urine off the seat after themselves.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

No I never do, and guess what? I also place the seat back down after I'm done.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

WTF...17 people voted yes. Some of you are disgusting.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it harder to aim if your penis is small?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Is it harder to aim if your penis is small?


As if any bloke is going to answer that, come on Komorikun don't you know anything.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bigblue38 said:


> As if any bloke is going to answer that, come on Komorikun don't you know anything.


You never know....


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so glad none of my brothers ever did this. But recently my brother's friend put tile flooring in our house and one day he used the toilet and pissed all over the seat. It was absolutely disgusting...:blank


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

No, I always lift the toilet seat up before I pee. It's disgusting when people leave it down and they spray on the seat.. my brother does it in my bathroom and it makes me so mad.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I just leave drops of period blood here and there.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This thread is the highlight of humanity. It brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Not the smartest idea to enter this thread while eating. uke


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Am I the only guy who sits down to pee? I got tired of the complaints of splashing (stream hitting the water) so I just don't bother anymore.

I'd love to have a urinal installed in my bathroom if I ever get rich.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I just leave drops of period blood here and there.


You are simply gross, I think you just like to shock people. :idea


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bigblue38 said:


> You are simply gross, I think you just like to shock people. :idea


Grossing out men with period talk is kind of like fart jokes. It never gets old.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

My toilet seat is so clean it would put a nun to shame.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

NO.....Im probably one of the few guys that lifts the seat up....pisses, and puts the seat back and the seat cover thing as well.......
I dont usually like to flush the toilet if its only a small piss though, as I think its not worth it to waste water flushing if it isn't needed.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

haha LOL!! if you havent rolled back the end of your D*** and you can piss through that hole without any mess,then that would be an incredible achievement!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hank Scorpio said:


>


Haha, i'd say that's quite a challenge :yes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I am pretty good but every once in a while you'll get backsplash if you're trying some trick shots. My bathroom is usually kept clean and disinfected fairly regularly.


----------

